# Professinal body enrollment



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

I have sent docs for SAQA and preparing for enrolling into professional membership as it’s required for CSV.

I completed graduated in Bachelor of Arts with specialized in Economics and One Year diploma in computer science as university regular course. I have work experience in gems and jewellery industries as senior Desktop, CAD and CAM technician with experience more than 10 years. My confusion under below.

01.	Which profession body more suitable for registered? IITPSA or ITCP (SA) or CITP (SA)?

02.	as per ICIPT (SA) & CITP (SA)? Requirement passed board exam. When apply board exam after membership or before membership?

03.	Can I apply board exam in my home motherland?

04. Can I apply board exam after received critical skill visa and exam appear in South Africa?

05.	Without appear board exam, ITCP (SA) or CITP (SA) given critical skill visa letter?

Please note 
01.	IITP (SA) = Institute of Information Technology Professionals Pls see attach file : SAQA IITPSA 322
02.	ITCP (SA) = Information Technology Certified Professional, Pls see attach file : SAQA - ICITP 721
03.	CITP (SA) = Chartered Information Technology Professional, SAQA - CITP 722

Please help me, which is the batter professional body for enrollment for CSV.

Looking forward for a response,

Jthanki


----------

